# Help required on bulking...



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Good evening all,

Am new to this site so first of all hi to all of you.

I am currently on a bulking phase, and training is going well. The problem I have is with my nutrition side. I am 6ft, and currently 177 pounds.

Really want your opinions on the following...

* How many calories I should be consuming daily?

* How many g of carbs?

My protein side is fine, and believe I have far more protein than I do carbs daily...hence the reason I guess I'm not putting any decent size on.

For my height / weight what amount of calories/carbs would you suggest.

Curently train 4 evenings a week, and like I say training I'm all good with...just need help with this.

Any help would be really great.

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone help ???


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I cant give you nay numbers so to say but if you post up your diet we can guide you to maybe up the portions,add in meals etc....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

* How many calories I should be consuming daily? 3000 to 5000

* How many g of carbs? 40 %


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Jordi B said:


> Can anyone help ???


The amount of carbs you would need would depend on several factors such as your body's sensitivity towards carbs etc...

Firstly it would be ideal for you to pop to your gym and get a detailed analysis of your body weight...that way you'll know your weight from body fat, muscle, calories required to maintain weight etc....that would be helpful to you to determine your protein/carb/fat needs.

anyway in general If you weigh 177 pounds I would suggest to give yourself 200g protein....200g - 300g carbs...etc

The forum is very helpful, go around some member's journals etc and you will find a lot of helpful info on diet...all the best!


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for you replies its much appreciated. My current daily eating is as follows...

Meal 1 - 100g oats with water, 2 scoops of whey with water, 1 grapefruit.

Meal 2 - 2 scoops of whey with water.

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, salad.

Meal 4 - 2 scoops of whey with water.

Meal 5 - 200g chicken with potato & veg, or 250 lean mince with pasta & veg, and muller might yoghurt.

Meal 6 - 2 scoops of casein protein before bed.

On training days I have the above plus the below...

Pre workout - Bowl of fruit & fibre.

Post workout - 2 scoops of usn pro mass.

I thought my diet was ok, but last night after adding things up it seems my daily cals / carbs / fats are maybe not as high as they should be.

Have also recently started changing meal 2 and 4 and having a serving of usn pro mass to get some extra carbs/cals.

Think this has been my main problem in gaining good size, not eating enough...just worry about putting too much fat on.

I currently training 4 nights a week with weights, and do my cv on bike in room first thing in morning before breakfast 3 or 4 times a week.

Let me know what you all think?

Cheers again,

Jordan


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Any ideas / suggestions anyone :confused1:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

If your trying to bulk mate doing 3-4 cardio session a week wont help at all.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

How much cv and when are people doing when bulking?


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

most people when they bulk dont do cardio. a lot of people think that a bulking cycle is a short thing, like a few months, and dont expect to put much fat on, but a lot of body builders (in my experience as a PT) often will bulk for a few years before they are ready to compete, and will gain considerable amounts of body fat.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi mate

Thanks for your response.

Can you please advise how much and what time of day I should do my cv? also as being a pt can you advise what you think of my diet below?...really feel m cals are not enough, also my carbs ae very low...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

try mixing your protien with milk,not water, your diet is fine you just need to increase

the volume a bit.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Mal,

Thanks for your mail mate. How would you adjust it, as know I seriously need more carbs...


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain and ask again but wondered if anyone could advise what they would add / change to my below daily diet to help with bulking...just feel my carbs are far o low.

Also just read somewhere should aim to have more carbs in non trainin days?...I've always had more on training days.

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Eat more?

That usually helps bulking. Eat real foods and try some with some flavour too - like pizza, curry, bolognase etc

These help. If you really struggle Mars and Snickers work wonders too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh and train properly and forget about worrying about carbs and calories!


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your response mate.

I never usually worry just have noticed recently I don't eat that many cals / carbs a day...which I guess means I won't grow as much.


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

at the moment your diet looks more like something i would expect a lean athlete preparing for an event to be on. high protein, no fat and few carbs. its a great maintenance diet if you are already ripped, but, from your measurements, i imagine you are a bit on the weedy side (no offence). i saw a great bit of advice on here a while back, when bulking, if it can be dug up, eat it, if it can run, eat it, if it can swim, eat it, and if it comes from a cow, eat it. i have this discussion a lot with people, they want to get ripped for summer, so think that by just eating protein and lifting weights, it will happen. all that will happen is you will platue very quickly, lose most of your body fat, and end up looking like a plague victim. if you are serious about bulking, you need to be taking in roughly 30%protein, 30%fat and 40%carbs. a brilliant alternate to protein shakes (which i personally don't advise on using, for many reasons) is double milk. basically, take a pint of milk, mix it with enough powdered milk to make a pint of milk, and its 2 times the milk. wahooo, double protein, increased carbs,and not to much fat


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Great thanks mate for you response. As from today I have turned my diet round and it is as follows...

Meal 1 - 100g oats with raisons, 2 scoops of whey, 1 banana.

Meal 2 - 200g chicken breast, 50g rice, some sauce, oilive oil.

Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast, 50g rice, some sauce, olive oil.

Meal 4 - 200g chicken breast, 50g rice, some sauce, olive oil.

Meal 5 - 2 scoops of whey.

Meal 6 - checken/mince, 50 g rice/pasta/or potato, veg, low fat yoghurt.

Meal 7 - Casein shake before bed.

The above will apply on non-training days, and training days will be the same but will have plain bagel with Meal 5, and post workout high protein/carb shake.

What do you guys make of the above?

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Salad / Veg ??


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

your diet is good throw in some more veggies with the chicken and rice meals, a banana with your 2 scoop shake, perhaps just too throw in more cals as its bulk your after at the moment


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Rodrigo,

Thanks for your reply mate...much appreciated.

Yeah I usually have some salad with th chicken during the day anyway, and will start getting some bananas down me.

When and how much cv can you or people recommend?


----------

